# What are Trolls made from?



## samjor (Mar 20, 2003)

Are trolls made from the rocks of the mountains?


----------



## Legolas3363 (Mar 20, 2003)

Lumbering evil creatures originated by Melkor, and said to have been made by him 'in mockery of the Ents'. Taken straight of of the encyclopedia of ards
Thats if u are talking about trolls, u might be thinking of the giants which i dont know


----------



## Kahmûl (Mar 20, 2003)

Yes trolls are made of stone just like the ents are made from roots of the earth.


----------



## samjor (Mar 20, 2003)

is the encyclopedia of ards a book?

Is so can u give me name of author?

Im trying to get as much information as possible for futher reading.

Thank you


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 20, 2003)

no its a website heres the address 

http://www.glyphweb.com/arda/

IMHO the best LOTR website in the world


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 20, 2003)

Trolls were created in mockery of the Ents. Not much else is know.

Letters #153


> I am not sure about Trolls. I think they are mere 'counterfeits', and hence (though here I am of course using elements of old barbarous mythmaking that had no 'aware' metaphysic) they return to mere stone images when not in the dark. But there are other sorts of Trolls beside these rather ridiculous, if brutal, Stone-trolls, for what other origins are suggested.



This may help alittle.


----------



## JediHobbit (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Celebthôl _
> *no its a website heres the address
> 
> http://www.glyphweb.com/arda/
> ...



As far as information goes I'd have to agree. There's a lot of info in JRRT's novels, and this site does a nice job of putting it all together.


----------



## Courtney (Mar 22, 2003)

It seems like everything Melkor made was in mockery of something else... he sure wasn't very creative.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Mar 22, 2003)

Well he only COULD create mockery. He lacked the Flame Imperishable of which he sought. The Flame Imperishable is what let Eru create things of his own thought.


----------



## Courtney (Mar 22, 2003)

Gee... I feel stupid... ummm... what exactly is the Flame Imperishable? I probably should know, I read the Silmarillion...


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 22, 2003)

The Complete Guide to Middle-earth


> Flame Imperishable - The creating spirit of Iluvatar, by which the Ainur and Ea were made, possessed by Iluvatar alone.
> Also called the Imperishable Flame, the Fire, and perhaps the Flame of Anor.


It is also called the Secret Fire.


----------

